

Google Spotted Explicit Images Of A Child In A Man's Email Tipped Authorities - nashequilibrium
http://www.businessinsider.com/police-say-a-google-tip-about-child-abuse-led-to-arrest-2014-8?op=1

======
maerF0x0
Im surprised that there isnt just some kind of API that inspects files and
says "not legal"/"legal" for website operators to use. Then they can just
refuse to traffic said files if illegal. It could be as simple as testing a
file hash like VirusTotal and making a judgement call. Then if someone wants
to traffic in illegal content they'll at least have to resort to crypto.

------
nashequilibrium
Whats that you were saying about the NSA's mass collection program?

~~~
yustree
1\. They didn't tip the authorities but the "national center for missing and
exploited children" which in turn tipped the authorities:
[http://www.khou.com/story/news/crime/2014/07/30/houston-
man-...](http://www.khou.com/story/news/crime/2014/07/30/houston-man-charged-
with-child-porn-possession-after-google-cyber-tip/13378459/).

2\. It happened before (and thankfully it will happen again) most online
services employ this detection against a centralized database run by
Microsoft: [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/features/2009/dec09/12-1...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/features/2009/dec09/12-15photodna.aspx) and such action is covered in
the TOS.

3\. The NSA comment is bunk, don't make martyrs of child molesters. As a
father I'm very grateful to this sort of system.

4\. If a story is reported on in a source other than Businesses insider, it
would behoove you to post the other source instead.

5\. Dupes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128951)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687)

~~~
nashequilibrium
"3\. The NSA comment is bunk, don't make martyrs of child molesters."

This is offensive and a low blow and you know it. You know this has nothing to
do with the child molester and everything to do with google processing and
understanding your email data, otherwise i would have not posted this link to
a tech site.

 __NB: You made an account just to make this comment, why?

